# loosing fry via overflow



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

has anyone ever came up with a DIY to save fry drawn into an overflow. i am getting a bit depressed, picking petrochromis fry from the top of my filter floss, but i prefer to keep my hands and nets out of the tank forever. i cannot keep them in the tank by choking the overflow, without obviously lowering my overall flow volume (aka: unproductive answer), so i need something at the other end, to help them pass by the mechanical, and into the body of the sump safely.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Interpose a refugium between the tank and the filter.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks. your answer is so simple, i can pretend i thought of it myself, and will likely believe that, when i suggest the idea to me later. :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

lloyd said:


> thanks. your answer is so simple, i can pretend i thought of it myself, and will likely believe that, when i suggest the idea to me later. :lol:


 A simple answer, but more complex in the execution. Most refugiums are above the host tank and overflow intact critters into the main tank. This one is going to be the other kind of refugium. I have seen this set up to capture newly released cardinalfish fry. There was a square acrylic overflow in the center of the main tank. Water was pumped out from beneath an undergravel filter plate and if I remember right up to the filter above the main tank which gravity fed back. There are many variations that can be used. The one that seems simplest to me is to replace the existing filter and sump for now, with the refugium, and use the UGF with a sponge mat instead of gravel. I posted on this before in lots of detail and mentioned a particular brand of filter sponge. I won't mention the brand again since my post deleted somehow. However I will say it's available in both the US and Germany, and there are other brands perhaps nearly as good. Please let me know when you find them.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

this particular tank is equipped with the 'All Glass' brand 'megaflow overflow' system. you can see it at www.aqueonproducts.com.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

That should work fine to deliver the baby fish to the refugium. I don't know your tank size, bioload, or type of filter, but if the sump is a good size for it, and the fish population is not super crowded, I'd replace the current filter with an UGF plate in the sump and a 2" layer of PoretÂ® brand aquarium filter foam. It's a German product but it is available in the US too. Because the water goes through the foam before being pumped back to the tank, there are no intakes to suck the fish in for yet another water slide ride! If not practical to convert the sump, then add the refugium in between the tank and sump.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the input, Mcdaphnia. delaying the mechanical, as you suggested, is the conversion i will pursue.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Very cool idea Mcdaphnia... the foam I mean...


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

this reminds me of a funny story, my bro had a tank where his mbuna crossbred and most of his fry dissapeared, he didnt think anything of it till 1 or 2 weeks later he walked past his tank and the lighting was right to see through the semi transparent cannister.... FRY GALORE!
like 15 hybrids swimming around in side still alive!!! he pulled them out and to his surpris they were all slightly larger than the other 5 or so that were in the tank!!!

can you put that gutterguard mesh on your intake??? should save a few fry.

*** never had this prob, my drip-tray is the 1st thing in my sump and holds an inch of water :thumb:


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

here's an idea:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=160172


----------

